# Widespread Faucet



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

New faucet installed.....








.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Why not S.S. supplies?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Why not S.S. supplies?


There junk:thumbsup: I use pex or copper...real pipe


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> There junk:thumbsup: I use pex or copper...real pipe


I thought the ones above looked like s.s. - must be the angle of the shot.

I have never seen pex supplies. :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I thought the ones above looked like s.s. - must be the angle of the shot.
> 
> I have never seen pex supplies. :laughing:


They s.s. are but thats on the supply to the spout that do not hold constant pressure. I use pex or copper where I can and thats everywhere but a washing machine they get a hose of some type.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a funny looking top. Interesting design.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Knocking on wood, we have never had a problem with s.s. braided supplies. Most houses here are plumbed with the nylon supplies. No rigid supplies unless it's a high end custom home.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The new tailpiece on that delta pop-up is stainless...the ones that slickrick was once talking about that took him forever to cut:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is a funny looking top. Interesting design.


Funny, of all the words that come to mind for that sink & top, 'interesting' is not one of them. Downright ugly is my first thought.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That top is imported tile from Mexico. The original owners wife was full blood Mexican.
The entire house has mexican tile in it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You know what Master, LOL, I feel like Jeannie.

You know what you are good for? :whistling2:

No, not that! Joining in any of your threads guarantees post counts will go up.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That tile is hideous. Stare at it long enough it will give you a migraine.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What a creative way to hold the valve bodies in place.......


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The new tailpiece on that delta pop-up is stainless...the ones that slickrick was once talking about that took him forever to cut:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

its like cinco de mayo at work! did ya have a cervesa


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Funny, of all the words that come to mind for that sink & top, 'interesting' is not one of them. Downright ugly is my first thought.


That is my polite way of saying, wow that looks like crap, or just fugly.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Funny, of all the words that come to mind for that sink & top, 'interesting' is not one of them. Downright ugly is my first thought.


Thats a lavatory.:whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You say tomato and I say STFU.

J/K


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

was the place built for blind people?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ron said:


> That tile is hideous. Stare at it long enough it will give you a migraine.


I swear I saw John Lennon.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

that is some ugly tile


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Funny, of all the words that come to mind for that sink & top, 'interesting' is not one of them. Downright ugly is my first thought.


 
two thoughts... 1) fugly top. 2) some nostalgic old lady's house?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is a funny looking top. Interesting design.





PlumbCrazy said:


> Funny, of all the words that come to mind for that sink & top, 'interesting' is not one of them. Downright ugly is my first thought.





Ron said:


> That tile is hideous. Stare at it long enough it will give you a migraine.





Indie said:


> That is my polite way of saying, wow that looks like crap, or just fugly.





AKdaplumba said:


> was the place built for blind people?





kentdmo said:


> that is some ugly tile





TheSkinnyGuy said:


> two thoughts... 1) fugly top. 2) some nostalgic old lady's house?


You guys could always be interior designers if plumbing doesn't work out:laughing:


----------

